# With UV sterilizer, how long should it take to wipe out GW



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

What is the GPH you are pushing through the UVS?

Normally, I would say you should run a UVS for 3 days to get the water good and clear and then run it an additional 1-2 days to make sure you've killed every little spec. 

Running it for 4 days is pretty much considered a full cycle I would think. 

If everything is working correctly, you should see a drastic change in the next 2 days. Once it starts clearing it really starts clearing.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Does a UV sterilizer kill any good bacteria in a planted tank. Or is a UV bad for a planted tank at all?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I would say that UVS are fine. Many people run them 24/7.

I used to run mine 24/7 and will probably go back to running it 24/7 once I get a prettier plumbing situation for it.


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 1, 2004)

it came with a powerhead and i think the gph is around 200l/hr or 53gal/hr


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

I had very bad green water in my 46g, I put two or three tablespoons of diatomite powder in my Magnum HOT with the micron filter, and it was gone in 15-30 minutes, crystal clear. I couldn't believe it! Try it if you can.


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 1, 2004)

i have an Azoo power filter. It's a tiny filter for my 2.5 gallon. Is it possible to use diatom powder in this filter? Do i need a micron filter?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

The UV will be fine. If flow rate is high, it will just take a bit more time to zap the algae. If it's slower, shorter time as Random mentioned. No worries about the beneficial bacteria. Be sure to do a good water change after you run the UV and kill of the algae...it will (should) raise your nitrogen a bit.


----------

